
Show HN: Monolithization. Build Microservices – Deploy Monolith - lganzzzo
https://oatpp.io/docs/monolithization/
======
lganzzzo
Monolithization is the new technic for gradual scaling of microservices that
I've introduced in Oat++ web framework. I will be happy to answer any
questions!

